# Long Term Rental - Orgiva



## EvaMarie (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi 

I am looking to rent a house just outside of Orgiva but I'm being told by estate agents that long term rentals are difficult to find, as everyone has vacation homes. As true as this probably is, there must be little farmhouses (not caves) that owners would want to rent with a guaranteed income (especially in this climate).

I would appreciate if anyone knows of people who are thinking of renting their property, or would like to rent for a 6 - 12 month period to let me know. I am happy to pass you my contact email address in a private message.

Thanks for reading this and your help is appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EvaMarie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to rent a house just outside of Orgiva but I'm being told by estate agents that long term rentals are difficult to find, as everyone has vacation homes. As true as this probably is, there must be little farmhouses (not caves) that owners would want to rent with a guaranteed income (especially in this climate).
> 
> ...


Most agents are falling over themselves to rent properties. Long or short term - sounds weird to me?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Most agents are falling over themselves to rent properties. Long or short term - sounds weird to me??
> 
> Jo xxx


maybe Orgiva is a bit different?


my first reaction was the same as yours - but when I looked on the _enalquiler_ website there was nothing in Orgiva


----------



## madrugada (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi EveMaria,
We want also move to Orgiva in June,because our kids have to finished school.We are living now close to Alicante(we are from Poland).We are looking for rent(long term) some house with small garden bcz we have dog.Did you find anything?Could you write some tips and describe your expirience with this serching.
Best wishes for all xx


----------

